# Confused about CD player installation



## faithandfame (Jan 25, 2003)

My boyfriend and I took out my stock CD player in order to install my new Kenwood one. I already bought a new kit and a new wiring harness. I have a system in my car so there were a bunch of wires connected behind my CD player. We have no clue where to start and what wires to connect? Should we try and figure it out or pay someone to install it? I would rather do it myself, but...


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

The wiring harness you bought should plug right into the plugs from the car. From there you have to look at the instructions for the wiring harness and the cd player and match up the wires.

EG: the yellow wire with blue spots on the harness you bought might be the front left neg speaker wire according to the wiring harness instructions, so you look at the cd player instructions and you find out which wire is the front left neg speaker wire and you splice the 2 together.

It's all pretty basic, it's just a matter of finding what wire does what and matching them up


----------



## pearsont74 (Oct 1, 2002)

do it urself...the kenwood should have come with paper telling u what wire is what
most of the time the blk is ground (obviously) 
Red is unswitched (meaning it is hot even if the car is turned off) and the orange is switched(only hot when the key is turned on.) get a meter and test but if you have a wire harness, then it easy to do. I always test all mine just incase..I have come across harnesses that are wrong and youll either blow fuses or burn wires and circuits
the 2nd part is the wiring of the speakers....if you are using the factory speak wire then the harness will make is easy. 
I wire connections I prefer are the twist on caps. The crimp on one sometimes become loose.
hope this help.
PM me if u have any more questions


----------



## faithandfame (Jan 25, 2003)

There is some black box in my car that Circuit City installed when they installed my system... what do I do with that? A bunch of wires are connected to that.


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

never dealt with Circuit City audio installations or black boxes with lots of wires coming out of them....sorry can't help ya there


----------



## faithandfame (Jan 25, 2003)

I think the RCA cables are hooked up to the black box and also speaker wires....

My boyfriend said he thinks that it said on the side that it was a adapter??


----------



## san_fran_b14 (Oct 25, 2002)

is the old unit smaller than the new deck? cuz when i installed mine, i just placed the new one where the old cassette deck used to be..


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

faithandfame said:


> *I think the RCA cables are hooked up to the black box and also speaker wires....
> 
> My boyfriend said he thinks that it said on the side that it was a adapter?? *


oohhhhhh it's a line output convertor, I'm guessing you have an amp for your speakers right? What that black box does is convert the powered wires coming out of the head unit to line level signals that go to the amp. If your new headunit has rca outs then you can just take out that box and run the rcas straight to the back of your cd player.


----------



## faithandfame (Jan 25, 2003)

I have the double din stock cd player... and I am replacing it with a single dine Kenwood cd player...


----------



## faithandfame (Jan 25, 2003)

I got my system installed at Circuit City... as far as I know the amp only goes to my subs.


----------



## SentraStyleEMW (Aug 15, 2002)

faithandfame said:


> *I got my system installed at Circuit City... as far as I know the amp only goes to my subs. *


Unplug your RCA's from the "black box" and plug them into the RCA output on the deck (if it has a subwoofer output, then use that...but if it doesn't then just use the rear output). What are you going to do with your old double din factory radio? I am looking for one  .


----------



## faithandfame (Jan 25, 2003)

Oh aight, thanks!

I think that I am going to keep my CD player so that I can still keep the Kenwood when I sell my car... but if I decide to sell it, I will post it for sale on here...


----------



## faithandfame (Jan 25, 2003)

I just wanted to tell everyone who helped me out with the CD player installation THANKS! I really appreciate it. It was actually really simple- it seemed confusing because of all the wiring but we figured it out. The only problem that we ran into was that the trim ring around my CD player won't fit and also I forgot to eject a CD out of my stock player before I took everything out. I went to plug all the harnesses back up to the stock one and it wouldn't even give it power... oh well it was just some mix burned CD. Here is the end result:


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

looks nice, I hope you enjoy it


----------

